# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Паломничество в Южную Индию, Гималаи, Вриндаван. 10.10-4.11.2018

## Александр Г

Уважаемые преданные.
Приглашаем вас в паломнический тур по святым местам Южной Индии, Гималаев и во Вриндаван. 
Гид тура - Девакинандана дас (Дмитрий Смирнов)


Программа тура
С 10 ПО 21 ОКТЯБРЯ • ПО СВЯТЫМ МЕСТАМ ЮЖНОЙ ИНДИИ

• 10 октября — Рамешварам. Заезд
• 11 октября — Мост Господа Рамачандры
• 12 октября — Омовение в 22-х священных кундах
• 13 октября — Шри Рангам. Заезд
• 14 октября — Посещение храмового комплекса
• 15 октября — Посещение самадхи Рамануджа Ачарьи
• 16 октября — Аховалам. День заезда, настройка на обход скалы, места явления Нрисимхадева
• 17 октября — Посещение места явления Нрисимхадева. Нрисимха-ягья
• 18 октября — Посещение 9-ти изначальных божеств Нрисимхадева
• 19 октября — Тирупати. День заезда
• 20 октября — Храм Баладжи. 
• 21 октября — Поездка в Канчапурам


С 22 ОКТЯБРЯ ПО 4 НОЯБРЯ • ГИМАЛАИ И ВРИНДАВАН

• 22 октября — Ришикеш. День заезда, знакомство с новыми участниками группы
• 23 октября — Выезд в храм Нилкантха Махадева. Омовение в Ганге
• 24 октября — Выезд на Девапраяг, место где образуется Ганга, слияние двух рек
• 25 октября — Выезд в Кунджапури деви Мандир, встреча рассвета на высоте 2500 метров
• 26 октября — Вриндаван. День заезда. Посещение храма ИСККОН, Божества Гопешвары Махадева, Вамшиват, Сева кундж, Говиндаджи
• 27 октября — Встреча группы с Чайтанья Чандра Чараном прабху
• 28 октября — Говаржхана-парикрама и Радха-кунда
• 29 октября — Джапа-медитация вместе с Чайтанья Чандра Чараном прабху. Посещение храмов Радха Дамодара, Мадана Мохан, самадхи Санатаны Госвами
• 30 октября — Варшана — место явления Шримати Радхарани
• 31 октября — Катание на лодках по Ямуне и омовение в святых водах Ямуны
• 01 ноября — Храм Шри Радха Раман, самадхи Гопал Бхаты Госвами
• 02 ноября — Экскурсия в Гошалу ИСККОН, служение коровкам. 
• 03 ноября — Обход храмов Вриндавана. Экадаши. Шопинг (лой-базар)
• 04 ноября — Встреча группы с Чайтанья Чандра Чараном прабху. Подведение итогов путешествия




Подробности на сайте http://holyindia.ru

----------

